# Wahl regular clippers



## kimstm (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi,

I have a 9 week spoo. I do not want to take her to the groomer until she has had all her shots. I really want her face and feet cut though. I took her to the vet today and they cleaned up around her tush and her eyes. Bella did really well with that so I was thinking of giving it a go. Can I use regular Wahl clippers and if so should I use a #1 guard or no guard at all. Any directions would be helpful. 

Thanks!

Kim


----------



## kimstm (Jun 24, 2010)

That picture is really blurry. Trying another.


----------



## kimstm (Jun 24, 2010)

Trying again!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

By "regular" do you mean human clippers? I'm not sure they would be up to the job, but if you are only going to do it once or twice it may be worth a try (as long as you are prepared for them never working properly again, of course!). I am no expert, so would always reckon to leave the hair a little too long, rather than risk clipper burn by going too close. I got some very cheap Wahl pet clippers off eBay, just to see if I could do Poppy myself. They are not brilliant, but OK for testing the concept. Once convinced I could, I invested in a decent set - the usual advice is to buy the best you can from the start. You will probably want to do an occasional tidy up even if she goes to a professional groomer, and they save their cost very quickly.


----------



## kimstm (Jun 24, 2010)

Yep, I mean human. LOL Do you think they would mess up with just one use? My pup's hair is softer than my husbands. LOL

Kim


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

you can use human clippers on dogs, but one word of caution. the blade on the human clippers is the equivalent of a "dog" clipper blade 30 or 40 so with a puppy's face, I'd be VERY careful. You can't use the clipper combs to do the face either (they won't work for close work). Also, you'll want to make sure the blade is SHARP and has been properly maintained/oiled and there is no rust. If you can't say they are in perfect condition, don't use them or your poor pup will be in agony and you'll probably have a large vet bill due to major irritation.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Couldn't your breeder shave the fft for you? My poodle puppy came to me completely groomed by my breeder.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Its not that difficult to do but does have to be slow and easy until the dog gets used to it. I would just get a nice set of clippers versus chancing it using the human ones or cheap ones. You can get some really good deals on Amazon.com. You pup is cute! If careful you can even use good scissors to trim some of the hair off his feet. Where the over hang is.


----------



## kimstm (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks for the responses. Would this be something I could start off with? Also, what blade size should I use for the face and feet since I am a beginner?

Walmart.com: Wahl Pro-Series Pet Clipper Kit: Dogs


----------



## Littleknitwit (Jul 19, 2010)

How much does your adorable puppy weigh? Just curious because I have an 8 week old.


----------



## kimstm (Jun 24, 2010)

I took her to the vet today and she weighed 8.5 lbs. She will be 9 weeks tomorrow. I tried to measure her (lol) and she was about 11 1/4" at the withers. Not sure how accurate that was. What about yours? 

Kim


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

JMO, but those "cheap" clippers turn out to be expensive in the long run b/c they don't last. My experience w/ them has been w/ two small dogs, I can only imagine how quickly they would need replacing w/ a Standard. I know you only want fft right now but what if you decide you want to do more later? Maybe look at the wahl arco, I really like using it on feet. 

PetEdge: Wahl Arco SE Platinum Cordless Clipper Kit

(It comes in pink too.)


----------



## Littleknitwit (Jul 19, 2010)

My 8 week old is only like 4lbs 3oz! I picked out the smallest one and she is the one I wanted, but now I am worried because I hear of a lot of the others being so much bigger. However, she eats like a champ and seems to be super healthy...so I suppose it is ok.


----------



## Littleknitwit (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh and I have to try to measure her height...stay tuned on that one.


----------



## Littleknitwit (Jul 19, 2010)

Ok I think Daphne is about 9 inches at the withers? If I am doing it right, too!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Littleknitwit said:


> My 8 week old is only like 4lbs 3oz! I picked out the smallest one and she is the one I wanted, but now I am worried because I hear of a lot of the others being so much bigger. However, she eats like a champ and seems to be super healthy...so I suppose it is ok.


That does seem small to me, not that I'm an expert. I would start a thread about it and hopefully you will catch the attention of some of the breeders here. They have the most experience w/ puppies after all. Maybe even put it in the breeding section?


----------



## Littleknitwit (Jul 19, 2010)

Harley_chik said:


> JMO, but those "cheap" clippers turn out to be expensive in the long run b/c they don't last. My experience w/ them has been w/ two small dogs, I can only imagine how quickly they would need replacing w/ a Standard. I know you only want fft right now but what if you decide you want to do more later? Maybe look at the wahl arco, I really like using it on feet.
> 
> PetEdge: Wahl Arco SE Platinum Cordless Clipper Kit
> 
> (It comes in pink too.)


Would these work for the body too? I am planning on keeping Daphne in "Kennel clip" I think...Or would I need something more heavy duty AND this? I am thinking of getting the Andis Super AGC 2 Super...


----------



## Littleknitwit (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh and sorry Kim, didn't mean to highjack your post!


----------



## kimstm (Jun 24, 2010)

I think as long as she is eating she is fine. Mine scarfs down her food. In a week she has gained a little over a pound. She just got rid of hookworms so I think she is feeling better a getting a good appetite.

Kim


----------



## kimstm (Jun 24, 2010)

Don't worry about hijacking the thread, lol. I would love to keep in touch to see how they grow. I just read that harley_chic thinks she is a little small so disregard what I said as I this is my first spoo. I just assumed maybe your spoos parents were on the small side.

Kim


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Littleknitwit said:


> My 8 week old is only like 4lbs 3oz! I picked out the smallest one and she is the one I wanted, but now I am worried because I hear of a lot of the others being so much bigger. However, she eats like a champ and seems to be super healthy...so I suppose it is ok.


I wouldn't worry..If I am correct, I remember that Kim's puppy has a parent that is 26 inches tall and one that is 32 inches, so her puppy is probably on the bigger side!

It is hard to compare your puppy to other peoples' because standards can have such a variety of sizes


----------



## LunnieDoodle (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm pretty sure the blade that comes on those clippers is like a 30, that may be too short for the first face shave on your puppy. Usually you have to get them used to a blade as short as a 30. I'd go for something like the yellow dog one that has an adjustable blade(assuming it has a 10 length) or something like this Andis (Walmart.com: Andis Company 7-Piece Pro Pet Clipper With Professional Blade: Dogs) which has a detachable 10 blade.. which would be handy if you ever decided you needed different blades. I'm really not sure of the quality of any of these though.


----------



## kimstm (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks!!!


----------

